# Lautstärke erhöhen!



## AMD64X2-User (9. Juni 2009)

*Lautstärke erhöhen!*

Hallo,


ich hab nen Realtek Onboard sound chip! Unter XP muss ich alle Lautstärkeregler auf Mittel stellen sonst fallen mir die Ohren ab! Aber unter Win 7 erreiche ich obwohl alles auf den höchsten Wert eingestellt ist nich anähernd ein drittel der Soundleistung die ich unter XP habe!

Was kann ich tun damit sich das ändert??


----------



## NCphalon (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lautstärke erhöhen!*

vllt auf die lautstärkeregelung der boxen zurückgreifen?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lautstärke erhöhen!*

Mein Headset hat des eben nicht! Und unter XP gehts ja auch!


----------



## aurionkratos (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lautstärke erhöhen!*

Gibt es eventuell ein Treibermenü, wo du noch Werte anpassen kannst?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lautstärke erhöhen!*

Ja von Realtek da ist aber auch schon alles auf hoch!


----------



## Jayhawk (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lautstärke erhöhen!*

Hast du deinen Treiber schon aktualisiert?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lautstärke erhöhen!*

Treiber ist aufm neusten stand!! Hat denn keiner mehr nen Vorschlag???


----------



## heizungsrohr (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Lautstärke erhöhen!*

man kann auch unter windows ein haufen einstellungen vornehmen, die den sound lauter machen. und nicht nur im programm des herstellers


----------

